# Trading for Dummies



## kerosam (3 September 2005)

Hope I didn't offend too many in my topic title.   : 

I was at the bookshop today and found a few interesting books on trading. some of these are a bit 'deep' for me. But there's one I thought could be useful by Colin Nicholson, 'The Aggressive Investor', huntley' wealth series. Anyone heard about him? Any comments? 

Presently, I'm reading Share Trading by Daryl Guppy and also looking for books like 'Trading for Dummies' or some basic trading books that defines trading lingo and so forth... really elementary.

Any recommendations?


----------



## excalibur (3 September 2005)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*

Hi Kerosam,
Many stupid people have become rich on the stockmarket. So don`t worry about  offending anybody.
If you want some simple and amusing literature, before investing:
Look up "Andre Kostolany"
Best Regard,
EX


----------



## happyjack (28 January 2008)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*

Hi all
Most books are terribly expensive and generally speaking after a while you will only get one or two small things from each book as all the authors seem to borrow each others ideas.

 If you go to your local library and ask for a couple then they will get them for you. When you pick up the first two order the next two,  keep a note book and take notes about the book while you read it, If you really like a book then you can buy it. but if you only read books that you have bought you will very quickly have a library worth $1000 or more, money you could have used to trade with.  The odd thing is that hard covers are quite often same price as paperbacks, buy the hard covers, they last longer. 

Also the paper backs are written by people who have read the hardbacks. One of the great things about guppy's books is he always recomends a number of older books that are worth reading.
recomended reading; Van Tharp - trade your way to financial freedom, DR Alexander Elder Trading for a living. Mark Douglas Trading in the zone and Leon Wilson The business of share trading.
Keep all the invoices they may be tax deductable, Check with your accountant
Happyjack


----------



## Nick Radge (28 January 2008)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*



> Also the paper backs are written by people who have read the hardbacks.




...or it just could be that that's the only way publishers sell books so that is how the publisher decides its written....


----------



## happyjack (28 January 2008)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*

Hi Nick 
 I have spent some time looking for books by you but to no avail (small city, 3 book shops) but something kept digging at me about your name so I just went to my little library and pulled it to peices and sure enough "adaptive analysis for australian stocks" brand new still with the invoices still inside the front page I must have bought two or three books at the same time and put it away, unread, So now I have something to keep me busy for a day or two.

Happyjack


----------



## Nick Radge (29 January 2008)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*

Good to hear happyjack. Not sure if it keep you busy for a day or two...more likely an hour or two!


----------



## Timmy (29 January 2008)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*

You are too modest Nick - I find it a very valuable book.

You are probably sick of hearing this but the first 50 pages clarified a lot for me.


----------



## karmatik (29 January 2008)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*



kerosam said:


> Hope I didn't offend too many in my topic title.   :
> 
> I was at the bookshop today and found a few interesting books on trading. some of these are a bit 'deep' for me. But there's one I thought could be useful by Colin Nicholson, 'The Aggressive Investor', huntley' wealth series. Anyone heard about him? Any comments?
> 
> ...




This is a superb resource for trading lingo etc:

http://www.investopedia.com/


----------



## ozwrangler (5 February 2008)

*Re: - Trading for Dummies*

I've got 'Share Trading for Dummies' sitting here at home.
Is Australian-focussed and was good for me as a _total_ newbie!
$40 at Dymocks.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/classes/shares/index.htm has some free online classes to cover the basics.


----------



## cordelia (7 February 2008)

I read "charting for dummies" These books are written with the newbie in mind so are a good entry point.


----------

